# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ثبت نام در کنکور >  کد پیگیری ثبتام؟؟؟

## nilofar76

بچه کد پیگیری ثبت نام چیه برای کنکور؟شماره پرونده اونوخ چیه؟

من از پارسال یکی دارم .. تغییر کرده؟

----------


## sepanta1990

> بچه کد پیگیری ثبت نام چیه برای کنکور؟شماره پرونده اونوخ چیه؟
> 
> من از پارسال یکی دارم .. تغییر کرده؟


سلام.
وقتی مراحل ثبت نامتون تموم شد سیستم بهتون یه کد پیگیری و شماره پرونده میده. این کد پیگیری برا ویرایش و .. به درد میخوره
پارسالی دیگه به دردی نمیخوره

----------

